# Sizing mounting board to antlers



## spendit (Dec 19, 2002)

So I shot my first bull elk and want to make a nice mounting board - any rule of thumb, scientific measurement device or sizing instructions out there to assure a good looking proportioning? I don't want the wood to overtake the antlers and I don't want the antlers to fall off the wall


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

I have never done anything that big, I make euro and antler plaques for deer in the shape of Michigan, sheilds and arrow heads and have it down to 3 sizes. To get those sizes I started with a big piece of paper and started sitting the antlers or skull on it and drawing until it looked right. For an elk alot more drawing before cutting the wood and I would definitely make sure it`s screwed into the wall studs. Mike


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Started doing all my mounts and euros without a plaque..

I think an elk would look good without one too..


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

another look at euro..


----------

